# My 1st with centerfire at night



## doggk9

Actually it's my first with centerfire period since I do 99% of my hunting at night. I have to say, I like my .223 much more than my Bmag. Packs a much better punch. Female taken at 113 yds before the snow storm.


----------



## 357Maximum

Well done, THANK YOU. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tsb3

Nice work! :coolgleam


----------



## fowlme

Great job. I have been waiting for the inaugural hunt pictures . thanks. Must have been early in the night, by the time I got out of work it was snowing good.


----------



## doggk9

Around 930


----------



## Fishman95

doggk9 said:


> Actually it's my first with centerfire period since I do 99% of my hunting at night. I have to say, I like my .223 much more than my Bmag. Packs a much better punch. Female taken at 113 yds before the snow storm.


How do you like the xsight? I've been looking at that one and the armasight vampire.


----------



## doggk9

When it works right is nice. I think I still prefer my Photon xt that is on my bmag tho.


----------



## Fishman95

doggk9 said:


> When it works right is nice. I think I still prefer my Photon xt that is on my bmag tho.


Is the gen 1 clear enough to take far shots? I was considering the armasight because it's an improved gen 1 with resolution on par with high end gen 2. How far could you confidently shoot with the photon?


----------



## Quack Addict

doggk9 said:


> When it works right is nice. I think I still prefer my Photon xt that is on my bmag tho.


What issues have you had with the xsight? I've been looking at one but the reviews are mixed... either pretty good or pretty bad.


----------



## doggk9

I can id yotes around 300 with my Photon. My xsight is the xsight2. Never used the original. I've seen them and my Photon blew it away. Xsight has different problems for different people and half the stuff they advertise doesn't work. If you like constant factory resets and firmware update then go for it. Built in recording and extended battery is nice but I prefer my Photon for simplicity and reliability. The picture is comparable between the 2, xsight daytime image is great.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

That didn't take long!
Nice one.


----------



## 357Maximum

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> That didn't take long!.



I know right? The fact that he was Johnny on the spot with the new rule makes me smile way deep down inside. Knowing others as well as myself will follow his lead into the night makes me simply glow deep within my being.


----------



## doggk9

I was part of the group working on that new rule for 14 months. Nice to finally get it passed and get out to celebrate lol


----------



## doggk9

The video


----------



## Fishman95

Very cool!


----------



## fowlme

Very cool. I even subscribed to your channel .


----------



## doggk9

Thank you


----------



## Quack Addict

Looks like perfect shot timing. Coyote hunting is something I'm looking to get into soon.


----------



## fowlme

Quack Addict said:


> Looks like perfect shot timing. Coyote hunting is something I'm looking to get into soon.


Don't do it. then not only will you be addicted to quack, you will be addicted to howl. but on the other had you will help the predation of duck nests, fawns, turkeys, pheasants .


----------



## varminthunter

doggk9 said:


> The video


NIce job! Were you scanning with somthing other than the ATN on your gun?


----------

